# Wer schreibt mir mein Programm ...



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

... oder - wie mogel ich mich durch die SPS-Welt, ohne selbst Ahnung davon zu haben ...

Ich muss das jetzt einfach mal loswerden, weil ich in letzter Zeit zu oft Beiträge gelesen habe, wo man den Titel dieses Thread so zwischen den Zeilen herauslesen konnte.
Da ich mich (in meiner grenzenlosen Güte) für jemanden halte, der jederzeit gerne bereit ist, einem anderen weiterzuhelfen (einfach aus Spass an der Freude) kann ich mich auch wunderschön über das obige ärgern. Ist es heute zuviel verlangt, dass man sich auch ein bißchen selbst mit einer Thematik beschäftigt. Ich möchte jetzt eigentlich keine Beispiele aus den letzten Wochen (Tagen) hier einstellen, aber ich glaube, das geneigte regelmässige Forum-Member wird an dieser Stelle genau wissen, was ich meine. Bekommt heute jeder, der es möchte ein PG in die Hand gedrückt und darf damit an irgendwelchen Anlagen herum-murksen. Wenn ja, dann wundere ich mich auch nicht, dass hier in den diversen Meinungs-Threads immer wieder Programmier-Stile propagiert werden. Vielleicht wäre es nett von Siemens (oder auch den Anderen), wenn man in die Programmier-Software eine Sicherheits-Abfrage einbauen würde, die es nur dem gestattet, sie zu benutzten, der fehlerfrei eine Verknüpfung oder einen Zähler programmieren kann.

Ach ... das musste jetzt einfach mal raus.
Beschimpft mich jetzt oder macht was ihr wollt ... manchmal muss man sich auch einfach mal Luft machen dürfen.

Dieser Thread ist übrigens eine Fortsetzung des Threads (ich glaube von UG) "Hilfe ich bin jetzt SPS-Programmierer - holt mich hier raus ..."

Gruß an alle
LL


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

...und dann auch noch pampig werden... war der erste gedanke, der mir kam ... 

kann jedes wort nur unterstreichen, Larry, sehr schön zusammengefasst ... es gibt eigentlich nur noch zwei spezien, die annähernd so schlimm sind:

1. leute die keine fragen formulieren können
*2.* leute die irgendwie sowieso nicht interessiert, was das forum sagt

ach so, fast vergessen: die leute, die die suchfunktion nicht bedienen können


----------



## IBFS (3 April 2008)

*...noch schlimmer*

...es ist noch alles viel viel schlimmer

1. Die Fähigkeit zu Programmieren oder eine Technologie in ein Programm zu "gießen" setzt voraus das....

2. der "liebe" Programmierer (wie früher bei einer Textaufgabe) erst einmal den Sachverhalt 
und vor allem die Technologie "begreift" d.h....

3. Gesamtaufgabe "zerteilt" - SINNVOLLE Teilabläufe findet 

4. Nachdenkt und erst dann "Losprogrammiert"


...diesen planlose, systemlose "Gesund"-programmieren, das nervt mich!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 April 2008)

hallo,
ihr müsst das positive sehen: einer der alles vorgekaut bekommt, begreift es nicht, beim nächstenmal steht er wieder vorm tor wie ein ochs, aber das sollte uns recht sein, das sichert den arbeitsplatz.


----------



## HDD (3 April 2008)

*Ja aber* wenn ich dann lese wie viele fertige Programme hier reingestellt werden von Dir (uns)  dann sind wir doch selbst  schuld  lasst uns doch durch ziehen, wenn einer was wissen will Ihm nur noch Hilfen zugeben nicht fertige Programme dann müssen die Denken!   
Lese nur mal im HMI-Forum Winccflex Störmeldungen und Bitmeldungen das kommt alle zwei Tage dabei gibt es ein gutes First Steps  :TOOL: da steht das alles.

HDD


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> *Ja aber* wenn ich dann lese wie viele fertige Programme hier reingestellt werden von Dir (uns)



von dir, HDD? *ROFL* ... sorry, der mußte ...

die meisten komplett-lösungen gibt es von kai ... ohne wertung!


----------



## HDD (3 April 2008)

Sind meine Geburtstagsgrüße etwa kein code?????
:shock:? 

Edit:
Wenn Du mich weiter Ärgerst verlasse ich auch das Forum wie SC!


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> Sind meine Geburtstagsgrüße etwa kein code?????
> :shock:?



doch, doch, alles supa!



HDD schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wenn Du mich weiter Ärgerst verlasse ich auch das Forum wie SC!



nein, HDD, das kannst du uns doch nicht antun, wer soll dann den ganzen geburtstagskinder gratulieren 

außerdem: wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können ... 

und so mal für alle anderen: im chat gibts von HDD immer sehr präzise und fachlich nicht anfechtbare beiträge!


----------



## HDD (3 April 2008)

Ich wusste du bist ein Weichei.
*ROFL* 
Du jung Ing.
HDD


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> Ich wusste du bist ein Weichei.
> *ROFL*
> Du jung Ing.
> HDD



*ROFL* ...da lobt man einmal deinen einsatz, wenigstens im chat und dann sowas ... hach, schade das heut keiner geburtstag hat, wa? 

außerdem sollteste nicht vergessen: "Humor wird als solcher nicht gesondert ausgewiesen!" dazu zählt auch ironie


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> *Ja aber* wenn ich dann lese wie viele fertige Programme hier reingestellt werden von Dir (uns)  dann sind wir doch selbst schuld  lasst uns doch durch ziehen, wenn einer was wissen will Ihm nur noch Hilfen zugeben nicht fertige Programme dann müssen die Denken!


 
Dazu von mir ein *ACK* ...

Ich persönlich versuche es aber auch nach Moglichkeit gemäß dieses Wahlspruchs zu halten. Zugegeben - es klappt nicht immer, aber so manchmal wenn einer danach fragt, wie man etwas denn im Detail realisiert (also bis ins letzte Bit), dann bin ich schon in Versuchung ihm meine Kontonummer zuzumailen ...

Wobei, ich glaube man kann mit der Zeit schon die Spreu vom Weizen trennen ... Bei einigen Leuten hier hätte ich keine Probleme damit, ihnen ein komplettes Programm zu schreiben ... doch die kommen normalerweise auch selber klar ... 

In dem Sinne ... Danke für den Zuspruch ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

@Vierlagig:
Dein Thread kriegt von mir natürlich auch ein *ACK*  ...
Ist nämlich mein Lieblings-Thread - Kunststück, bei der Überschrift ...


----------



## jabba (3 April 2008)

Ich habe Larry erst noch vor kurzem für seine Geduld bewundert,
ich bin auf Grund der Verhaltensweisen von "solchen" Usern nicht mehr so dabei wie vor einiger Zeit.
Bei manchen Fragen oder Antworten fehlt mir einfach die Möglichkeit deren Festplatte zu löschen .
Ich helfe immer gerne wo ich kann, da meine Erfahrung mich gelehrt hat, das ich dadurch weiter lerne. 
Nur Fiktiv:
wenn man dreimal fragt : Blinkt die SF LED
und die Antwort lautet
Ist die am PG ?

Ich denke mal wir haben alle klein angefangen, aber wir wussten das, da geh ich bei Antworten von Leuten (die ich nicht kenne (Forum)) trotzdem mal in mich , ... und überlege könnte der recht haben, ich habe ja keine Ahnung.

Nööööhh,, kommt erst mal eine Antwort die gar nix mit der Frage zu tun hat.


Aber was soll's ,

wir sind alle hier weil wir Spass daran haben, lassen wir uns das nicht von solchem Geplänkel verderben.

Und wie schon vorher beschrieben liegt es an jedem selber, ein Programm zu senden.
Gerade bei Schul, Studium's oder Prüfungsaufgaben stehe ich konsequent auf dem Standpunkt das wir alle nur Tip's und keine Lösungen liefern sollten.


----------



## Kai (3 April 2008)

Warum sind gute Lehrbücher voll mit Programmbeispielen? 

Warum sind die Ausbildungsunterlagen von Siemens voll mit Programmbeispielen?

Warum sind die Getting-Started-Handbücher von Siemens voll mit Programmbeispielen?

Warum sind die Siemens-FAQs voll mit Programmbeispielen?


Weil man vielleicht mit guten Programmbeispielen als Vorlagen am besten und am meisten lernt?

Gruß Kai


----------



## marlob (3 April 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> *Ja aber* wenn ich dann lese wie viele fertige Programme hier reingestellt werden von Dir (uns)  dann sind wir doch selbst  schuld  lasst uns doch durch ziehen, wenn einer was wissen will Ihm nur noch Hilfen zugeben nicht fertige Programme dann müssen die Denken!
> ...


*ACK*
Selber Denken, Huh, wie geht das denn
Was muss ich dann tun, muss man dafür lesen und schreiben können.


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Warum sind gute Lehrbücher voll mit Programmbeispielen?
> 
> Warum sind die Ausbildungsunterlagen von Siemens voll mit Programmbeispielen?
> 
> ...



NEIN!

man lernt am meisten, wenn man versteht, was passiert!


----------



## zotos (3 April 2008)

Vierlagig hat da völlig recht: 100% Ack.

IMHO ist die Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe das beste. Dies ist für den der die Hilfestellung gibt sicher nicht leichter als eine Komplettlösung zuliefern.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

... das kann man kontrovers sehen ...
Ich persönlich finde beispielsweise die Beiträge von Kai in der Regel Klasse und habe persönlich auch schon von dem einen oder anderen dieser Beiträge profitiert und sei es nur, das ich so bei mir dachte : "aha, so kann man es also auch machen ..."
Es ist aber auch so, dass man ein Beispiel (und sein es noch so toll gemacht und dokumentiert) nicht wirklich verwerten kann, wenn man es nicht verstanden hat. Hat man das Prinzip aber verstanden, dann braucht man normalerweise nicht mehr unbedingt das Beispiel sondern "nur" noch die Anregung ...
Also - alles hat so seine 2 Seiten ...

Nachtrag @Kai:
Siemens-Handbücher enthalten normalerweise keine brauchbaren Beispiele ...


----------



## marlob (3 April 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Weil man vielleicht mit guten Programmbeispielen als Vorlagen am besten und am meisten lernt?
> 
> Gruß Kai


Das mit den Vorlagen/Beispielen mag ja stimmen. Aber hier gibt es Leute im Forum, den gibst du z.B. ein Programm und benutzt die Eingänge EB0 bis EB3 und dann kommt: "Ich habe aber eine 313C und bei mir heissen die Eingänge E127.0 usw. das funktioniert bei mir nicht, was muss ich tun. Kannst du vorbei kommen und meine Maus in die richtige Richtung schubsen":sw9:

Oder innerhalb einer Stunde mehrere Beiträge schreiben und nach einem Problem fragen. Und wenn man denen dann sagt, das das der erste Treffer bei Google oder in der Suche vom Forum war:  "Ich hatte aber keine Zeit, um im Internet zu suchen, darum habe ich hier gefragt."
:sw9:


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

ein code-schnipsel, abstrakt oder konkret, stellt für mich ein beispiel da, ein komplettes projekt, aus denen ich dann nur noch per copy-paste in eine andere anwendung übertragen muß ist für mich keine hilfe zur selbsthilfe, das unterstreicht nur die "klau dir doch einfach alles zusammen"-mentalität, die hier viele an den tag legen!


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Oder innerhalb einer Stunde mehrere Beiträge schreiben und nach einem Problem fragen. Und wenn man denen dann sagt, das das der erste Treffer bei Google oder in der Suche vom Forum war: "Ich hatte aber keine Zeit, um im Internet zu suchen, darum habe ich hier gefragt."
> :sw9:


 
Manchmal hat man aber auch kein Händchen fürs googeln ... Ist mir auch schon des öfteren passiert und ich habe mich auch schon oft gefragt, wo (und wie) viele von euch so manchmal auf die Schnelle den passenden Link aus dem Ärmel zieht.
Ich kann mich da an so eine Geschichte erinnern (eigenes Erleben), da hatte ich bestimmt schon so an die 2 - 3 Stunden nach etwas gegoogelt und dann hat mich Zotos mal eben so mit passenden Links zugebombt (bei denen ich bei meiner eigenen Suche nicht mal in die Nähe gekommen bin) ...


----------



## Kai (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch so, dass man ein Beispiel (und sein es noch so toll gemacht und dokumentiert) nicht wirklich verwerten kann, wenn man es nicht verstanden hat.


 
Richtig, ich biete den Leuten mit meine Programmbeispielen nur eine Lösungsmöglichkeit an. Was die Leute dann daraus machen, ob sie das Programmbeispiel einfach übernehmen oder versuchen es zu verstehen und daraus zu lernen, bleibt ihnen selber überlassen. Darauf habe ich dann keinen Einfluss mehr.

Gruß Kai


----------



## marlob (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Manchmal hat man aber auch kein Händchen fürs googeln ... Ist mir auch schon des öfteren passiert und ich habe mich auch schon oft gefragt, wo (und wie) viele von euch so manchmal auf die Schnelle den passenden Link aus dem Ärmel zieht.
> ...


Ja, Suchen ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. Aber ich wollte mit dem Beitrag eigentlich auf was anderes hinaus


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

@Kai: Eyh ... ich hoffe, du hast auch den Rest von meinem Beitrag gelesen, den du nicht zitiert hast ...


----------



## IBFS (3 April 2008)

...ich habe mir 1999 ein FIELDPG gekauft und EPLAN 5.20.
Da waren ca. 30.000 DM erstmal weg. Damals gab es noch 
keine bekannten FOREN. Da war HARDCORE Selbststudium
angesagt. Ich hatte weder Zeit noch Geld für Schulungen.

...so hab ich - auf eigenes Risiko - als Ing.-Büro damals
angefangen. 

...heute wollen alle den POPO gepudert bekommen!!!!


----------



## edison (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Nachtrag @Kai:
> Siemens-Handbücher enthalten normalerweise keine brauchbaren Beispiele ...


 
Aus der neuesten Version der Doku zu einem Siemens FB, der mich geärgert hat:



> Im Baustein wird eine Typwandlung von BCD nach INT durchgeführt. Wenn es dabei zu einem Fehler kommt, dann
> geht die CPU in den Zustand "STOP".
> Über den Software-Organisationsbaustein Prog_Err (OB 121) können Sie ein anderes Verhalten programmieren.​


 
ohne Worte


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ja, Suchen ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. Aber ich wollte mit dem Beitrag eigentlich auf was anderes hinaus


 
Ich weiß, aber das musste auch gesagt werden ...


----------



## marlob (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Eyh ... ich hoffe, du hast auch den Rest von meinem Beitrag gelesen, den du nicht zitiert hast ...


Ich wollte dich nicht kritisieren. Ich meinte nur, das da jemand Zeit hatte, einen Beitrag nach dem anderen ins Forum zu stellen. Wenn man ihm dann aber schreibt, das das der erste Treffer beim Suchen war und dann als Antwort kommt: "Ich hatte keine Zeit zum Suchen". Was haben die denn dann die letzte Stunde im Forum gemacht. Nur Beiträge geschrieben und auf Antworten gewartet. Irgendend einer oder auch kainer wird die Lösung schon präsentieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich nicht kritisieren. Ich meinte nur, das da jemand Zeit hatte, einen Beitrag nach dem anderen ins Forum zu stellen.


 
Das war an Kai gerichtet ... Ich sollte doch häufiger die "Zitieren"-Funktion benutzen ...

... aber davon ab ... ein bißchen Kritik kann auch schon vertragen ...


----------



## marlob (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das war an Kai gerichtet ... Ich sollte doch häufiger die "Zitieren"-Funktion benutzen ...


Achso, und ich dachte schon. Aber du hast den Beitrag ja jetzt passen geändert


----------



## Kai (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das war an Kai gerichtet ... Ich sollte doch häufiger die "Zitieren"-Funktion benutzen ...


 
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, um was geht es?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir 1999 ein FIELDPG gekauft und EPLAN 5.20.
> Da waren ca. 30.000 DM erstmal weg. Damals gab es noch
> keine bekannten FOREN. Da war HARDCORE Selbststudium
> angesagt. Ich hatte weder Zeit noch Geld für Schulungen.
> ...


 
So ungefähr habe ich auch (wie die meißten Anderen hier warscheinlich auch) nur noch ein paar Jahre früher angefangen. Tolle Bücher zum Nachlesen gab es nicht und Internet schon mal gar nicht (ich will jetzt kein Mitleid). Aber (und das ist vielleicht auch das, was mich ärgert) wenn man sich für etwas interessiert und sich dahinter hängt, dann kommt man auch so durch ...


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Richtig, ich biete den Leuten mit meine Programmbeispielen nur eine Lösungsmöglichkeit an. Was die Leute dann daraus machen, ob sie das Programmbeispiel einfach übernehmen oder versuchen es zu verstehen und daraus zu lernen, bleibt ihnen selber überlassen. Darauf habe ich dann keinen Einfluss mehr.
> 
> Gruß Kai



sie, von denen hier die rede ist, übernehmen es zu 100% und darauf hast auch du einfluß! ... sicher, die verantwortung abwälzen ist einfach. von den top30-beitrag-schreibern hier im forum würd ich behaupten, sie verstehen etwas vom proggen und ihnen ist es in fleisch und blut übergegangen und so ein code-sample stellt für keinen von ihnen ein problem dar ABER copy-paste-samples machen keinen sinn, wenn du die absicht verfolgst, deine rente zu sichern, denn diese stellen nur einen tropfen auf den heißen stein dar!
die ganzen lehrlinge, techniker-anwärter und was da sonst noch so kreucht und fleucht sollen begreifen, nicht nur mit einer fertigen lösung glänzen und beim nächsten mal wieder "uns" "belästigen", weil sie schon wieder alles vergessen haben oder, so wie es wohl meist der fall ist, einfach nicht verstanden haben, was da passiert ... ist ja auch egal, es funzt ja


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, um was geht es?
> 
> Gruß Kai


 
Na, den Beitrag von mir, den du zitiert hast ... (meiner ist #18 - deiner #22)


----------



## marlob (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> So ungefähr habe ich auch (wie die meißten Anderen hier warscheinlich auch) nur noch ein paar Jahre früher angefangen. Tolle Bücher zum Nachlesen gab es nicht und Internet schon mal gar nicht (ich will jetzt kein Mitleid). Aber (und das ist vielleicht auch das, was mich ärgert) wenn man sich für etwas interessiert und sich dahinter hängt, dann kommt man auch so durch ...


Früher war auch alles leichter als heute


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

@Vierlagig:
Damit tust du Kai nun aber unrecht ... So wie ich das sehe will er genauso helfen, wie beispielsweise ich auch ...

Jeder hat so seine Methode ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

@Marlob: Bääääääääääääääh , Brglbrglbrgl ... 
Ich wollte übrigens kein Mitleid ...


----------



## vierlagig (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Vierlagig:
> Damit tust du Kai nun aber unrecht ... So wie ich das sehe will er genauso helfen, wie beispielsweise ich auch ...
> 
> Jeder hat so seine Methode ...



habe ihn nicht direkt angreifen wollen, nur ehrlich sein!

[edit] eigentlich wollt ich ihn direkt angreifen, hab nämlichst noch mal im forum geschaut und niemanden sonst gefunden, der so einfach mal "eine lösung von mir" anbietet [/edit]


----------



## Kai (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na, den Beitrag von mir, den du zitiert hast ... (meiner ist #18 - deiner #22)


 
Alles klar, ich habe natürlich auch den Rest von Deinem Beitrag gelesen und mich über Dein Lob gefreut.

Gruß Kai


----------



## repök (3 April 2008)

Was ich bei den armen Wichten am meisten vermisse, ist selbstinitiative! 
Und das schlimme ist, das fällt mir immer mehr auf. Obs bei Stiften oder hier im Forum ist. Das wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer!


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2008)

@Repök: Von mir dazu kein Einwand ... Leider ...


----------



## kermit (3 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muss das jetzt einfach mal loswerden, weil ich in letzter Zeit zu oft Beiträge gelesen habe, wo man den Titel dieses Thread so zwischen den Zeilen herauslesen konnte.
> ...


zwischen den Zeilen ???


Vita schrieb:


> Könntest Du hier ein Beispiel als Code (vielleicht aus Deinem alten Programm) schreiben?


----------



## nade (3 April 2008)

"Hääte da gern mal ein Problem"..."ON-OFF sull ich döhh mal druffdrücken"... Verdammt die Scheiße die göuuihd..
Bin jetzt ehrlich zu Faul zum Suchen, aber da gabs mal was viel besseres. Füllstandssteuerung mit 2 Pumpen... Hilfen und Denkanstößen noch und nöcher, wo dann aber nicht die Komplettlösung kam, kam eben dieser mit einer Komplettlösung aus einam anderen Forum und die dann auch noch nicht voll funktionsfähig und bei Hinweisen auch noch am rummotzen, das er die Arbeit verhauen hat wegen der falschen Lösung.

Oder anderst... wie geht die Selbsthaltung bei der SPS... brauche das Morgen und zwar ohne SR/RS Baustein...
Habe keine Lust zu Googeln und mir Gedanken zu machen... ihr macht das ja jeden Tag. Brauchs in KOP


*duckundweg*
Nur gut das UG leider nimmer da ist, da würden einem die Striche um die ohren geworfen werden.


----------



## IBFS (3 April 2008)

nade schrieb:


> "Hääte da gern mal ein Problem"..."ON-OFF sull ich döhh mal druffdrücken"... Verdammt die Scheiße die göuuihd..


 

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

http://www.gerhardweb.de/fluchomat.htm

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afk (4 April 2008)

repök schrieb:


> Und das schlimme ist, das fällt mir immer mehr auf. Obs bei Stiften oder hier im Forum ist. Das wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer!


Glaub ich nicht, wir werden nur alle von Jahr zu Jahr älter, und sehen die "Gute alte Zeit" mit einem immer verklärteren Blick, wie unsere Eltern, Großeltern, Urgroßeltern usw. vor uns. Es hieß schon immer "früher war alles besser", und von der Altersgruppe desjenigen, der das sagt, hängt es ab, wie weit in der Vergangenheit dieses "früher" liegt ... 

Aber Spaß beiseite, mit SPS-Programm-Beispielen kann ich nicht allzuviel anfangen, da ich PC-Software entwickle, und da ich das schon seit über 20 Jahren mache, komm ich eigentlich auch ganz gut damit zurecht. Trotzdem hab ich gegen das ein oder andere Fragment eines Beispiel-Codes, auf das ich bei meinen regelmäßig notwendigen Suchaktionen im Internet stoße, als Hilfe bei meiner Arbeit absolut nichts einzuwenden. Die Themen sind einfach komplexer geworden, und keiner kann sich mehr mit jedem Detail auseinandersetzen, auch wenn sich derjenige ja noch verhältnismäßig leicht tut, der da über Jahre hineingewachsen ist. 

Eigentlich tun mir die heutigen Neueinsteiger sogar eher leid. Als ich mit dem Programmieren angefangen habe, da war es noch recht übersichtlich. Eine Programmiersprache lernen lief ab, indem man sich die Entwicklungsumgebung und ein Buch zugelegt hat, von den 900 - 1000 Seiten dann in ein paar Tagen so ca. die Hälfte durchgelesen hat (der Rest war Referenz), fertig, dann konnte es losgehen. Den Rest mußte die Erfahrung und die Zeit mit sich bringen, und da eh noch keiner Erfahrung hatte, hat man auch genug Zeit gehabt.  

Heutzutage weiß man nach 400 Seiten, welche Programme zur Entwicklungsumgebung gehören, und wie man die startet, aber mehr auch nicht. Und dann hat man auch noch ständig mit so unangenehmen Zeitgenossen zu tun, die schon seit über 20 Jahren programmieren, alles besser wissen, und gar nicht verstehen, warum man sich so anstellt ... 

Ganz ehrlich, ich möchte nicht tauschen müssen ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## vierlagig (4 April 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Heutzutage weiß man nach 400 Seiten, welche Programme zur Entwicklungsumgebung gehören, und wie man die startet, aber mehr auch nicht. Und dann hat man auch noch ständig mit so unangenehmen Zeitgenossen zu tun, die schon seit über 20 Jahren programmieren, alles besser wissen, und gar nicht verstehen, warum man sich so anstellt ...



japp, die top30-beitragsersteller hier sind erstens schneller als lucky luke und dazu noch arrogante arschlöcher ... aber auch so lernt man fürs leben


----------



## Question_mark (4 April 2008)

*Da bin ich nicht mit einverstanden..*

Hallo,



			
				edison schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der neuesten Version der Doku zu einem Siemens FB, der mich geärgert hat:
> 
> Zitat:
> Im Baustein wird eine Typwandlung von BCD nach INT durchgeführt. Wenn es dabei zu einem Fehler kommt, dann
> ...



Was ist daran ungewöhnlich ??? Du benutzt einen Siemens Standard HTB auf einer VIPA-CPU ? Hat Dir Siemens irgendeine Funktionsgarantie für den Ablauf des FB 77 auf einer VIPA-CPU gegeben ???
Der Fehler kann in dem Siemens-HTB liegen oder aber in der VIPA Implementierung der BCD-INT Wandlung in der Vipa CPU. Ich kann Deine Beschwerde darüber nicht wirklich verstehen ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 April 2008)

Hallo

Wenn Du bei Siemens eine schnelle Antwort von der Hotline willst musst Du Credits spendieren.
Diese sind schweinisch teuer.
Habt ihr überlegt, soetwas im Forum auch einzuführen?
Die unüberlegten Fragen werden weniger und Ihr habt Geld für gemeinnützige Projekte wie "Bier für die SPS-Programmierer"

Gruss Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (4 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wenn Du bei Siemens eine schnelle Antwort von der Hotline willst musst Du Credits spendieren.
> Diese sind schweinisch teuer.
> ...



...und der Larry hätte keinen grund gehabt einen schönen thread zu starten
...und der gemeine forums-member hätte keine möglichkeit sich zu belustigen (hier und im eigentlichen thread)
...und der helfenden forums-member hätte keine möglichkeit (wahrscheinlich auch keinen grund ) sich abzureagieren (hier und im eigentlichen thread)
...und überhaupt, hab es gestern larry schon mal gesagt: "*ihr habt doch alle helfersyndrom!*" ... und das soll unterbunden werden???  ... nee, nee, das is schon gut so


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 April 2008)

@Vierlagig:  Helfersyndrom ...OK - Es ist aber auch nicht vollkommen uneigennützig. Man lernt auch so nebenher eine Menge dabei ...

@Afk: Ich kann dir nicht so richtig zustimmen. Mein Sohn beispielsweise konnte schon in einem Alter auf dem PC Programme schreiben, da habe ich im selben Alter noch nicht mal gewußt, dass es mal PC's geben würde ... 

Ich denke, die von vielen schon erwähnte Eigeninitiative ist der Schlüssel ... Da gehe ich auch nicht von ab ...


----------



## vierlagig (4 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Vierlagig:  Helfersyndrom ...OK - Es ist aber auch nicht vollkommen uneigennützig. Man lernt auch so nebenher eine Menge dabei ...



*ACK* ... 



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich denke, die von vielen schon erwähnte Eigeninitiative ist der Schlüssel ... Da gehe ich auch nicht von ab ...



*ACK* ...

(das war ja mal einfach )


----------



## stift (4 April 2008)

Also ich finds toll welche scheinbar endlose geduld manche von euch an den tag legen. 
Ich finde es auch spitzenmäßig wie ihr auf solche fragen antwortet. 
Als ich in das forum eingetreten bin, wollte ich eigentlich nur  eine schnelle lösung für mein problem. AWL war damals für mich noch ein buch mit sieben siegeln. Ich war stolz darauf eine einfache Bit-Verknüpfung in Fup programmieren zu können. 
Dank Larry Laffers endloser geduld und seiner art auf meine fragen zu antworten bin ich aber mittlerweile so weit, dass ich nur noch mit awl arbeite und auch sachen wie indirekte adressierung ein begriff sind. 
Ich finde es echt toll wie ihr damit umgeht. So viel wie ich in den letzten 3 monaten in diesem forum gelernt habe, habe ich in zwei-einhalt jahren lehre nicht gelernt. Ich bin jetzt eigentlich schon über facharbeiten-niveau. Und das liegt nur daran, dass ihr mir die tipps liefert und ich selbst auf die lösungen kommen konnte. Das gibt dann auch anzeit, sich mehr mit sps-technik zu beschäftigen; zu spüren etwas selbst auf die reihe gebracht zu haben. 
Also nochmals tausen dank, dass ihr mir so viel beigebracht habt. 
Tausend dank dafür.​


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 April 2008)

@Stift:
Du bist für mich auch das absolute Positiv-Beispiel.
Jemanden bei einem Problem geholfen haben zu können ist für mich genau so ein Erfolgserlebnis, als wenn ich eine Maschine gut ans Laufen gebracht habe ... 
Wie auch immer ... mach weiter so ...


----------



## afk (4 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mein Sohn beispielsweise konnte schon in einem Alter auf dem PC Programme schreiben, da habe ich im selben Alter noch nicht mal gewußt, dass es mal PC's geben würde ...


Geht mir nicht anders ...  



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich denke, die von vielen schon erwähnte Eigeninitiative ist der Schlüssel ... Da gehe ich auch nicht von ab ...


Dem wollte ich damit auch nicht widersprechen, aber in jedem Forum, das ich kenne, kommt regelmäßig (meißt einmal pro Jahr) dir Diskussion über das sinkende Niveau auf, und da ich das nicht glaube, kann ich eigentlich die Aufregung darüber nicht nachvollziehen. 

Es ist zwar ist normal, weil ja unsere Opas auch ohne Internet-Foren schon darüber geklagt haben, das die Jugend früher besser war ("In meiner Jugend hätte es das nicht gegeben ..."), aber IMHO ändert sich nicht das Niveau, sondern nur der Stil, und je älter wir werden, um so mehr fällt uns das auf. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 April 2008)

afk schrieb:


> ... aber in jedem Forum, das ich kenne, kommt regelmäßig (meißt einmal pro Jahr) dir Diskussion über das sinkende Niveau auf, und da ich das nicht glaube, kann ich eigentlich die Aufregung darüber nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Vielleicht muss es ja einmal im Jahr auf den Tisch damit es sich wieder etwas normalisiert ...
Ich musste auch eigentlich (hatte ich auch geschrieben) mir mal ein bißchen Luft machen ...
Ich kann mich da im letzten Jahr auch an etwas erinnern ... (Zotos stell den Kaffee weg !) bezüglich einer Signatur eines anderen Members (oder war es sogar ein Mod ...?)

Liebe Grüße an Alle
LL


----------



## Markus (5 April 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir 1999 ein FIELDPG gekauft und EPLAN 5.20.
> Da waren ca. 30.000 DM erstmal weg. Damals gab es noch
> keine bekannten FOREN. Da war HARDCORE Selbststudium
> angesagt. Ich hatte weder Zeit noch Geld für Schulungen.
> ...


 



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> So ungefähr habe ich auch (wie die meißten Anderen hier warscheinlich auch) nur noch ein paar Jahre früher angefangen. Tolle Bücher zum Nachlesen gab es nicht und Internet schon mal gar nicht (ich will jetzt kein Mitleid). Aber (und das ist vielleicht auch das, was mich ärgert) wenn man sich für etwas interessiert und sich dahinter hängt, dann kommt man auch so durch ...


 

also ich habe erstmal ein forum gegründet bevor ich mich selbständig gemacht habe...


----------



## afk (5 April 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich habe erstmal ein forum gegründet bevor ich mich selbständig gemacht habe...


Jep, das hast Du gut gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(immer erst mal Eigeninitiative zeigen )


Gruß Axel


----------



## Rudi (5 April 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir 1999 ein FIELDPG gekauft und EPLAN 5.20.
> Da waren ca. 30.000 DM erstmal weg. Damals gab es noch
> keine bekannten FOREN. Da war HARDCORE Selbststudium
> angesagt. Ich hatte weder Zeit noch Geld für Schulungen.
> ...


 
Nur mal Interessehalber, hast du keinerlei Fördergelder bekommen ??


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Nur mal Interessehalber, hast du keinerlei Fördergelder bekommen ??


 

...die 13.000 DM Fördergelder von der KES hatte ich bei der 
Rechnung schon abgezogen. Büromöbel, Laserfaxgerät 
Restanteil EPLAN usw. usw.

damals ca. Summe 43.000 DM 

KES = Geld vom Existenzgründerkuratorium wurde damals anstatt von
Fördergeldern vom Arbeitsamt in zwei Tranchen gezahlt.
Dafür gab es dan aber auch kein Arbeitslosengeld.
D.h. NULLSUMMENSPIEL!!! 


Gruß


P.S. ENTWEDER MAN BEKOMMT EIN JAHR LANG ALG oder GLEICH EINE "ÜBERGANSSUMME" die dem Start des Unternehmen dient


----------



## Markus (5 April 2008)

was für fördergelder?
kann man die nach drei jahren noch beantragen?
will auch welche...


----------

